# Breeders that will sell to Ottawa/Quebec?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

So I was in contact with a breeder from Montreal, she asked me and my boyfriend to fill out some paperwork and email it to her, it had asked for my address, and I decided to put my address that was on my health card and drivers licence which is in Ottawa, where it is illegal to own a hedgehog, though I've heard they don't do anything about it from this site.

Anyways, since the paperwork never asked where the hedgehog would be staying I didn't bother to add that it will be with me and my dad at his place which is in Hull, where I will be living for probably the next 2 years, if not more, for convenience reasons (school).

She hasn't emailed me back since and yet has posted more ads on kijiji saying she's got babies waiting to be sold. I saw someone else post an topic on here about her but they have yet to say if she has sold to them or not. 

Basically, I'm wondering where I can find a breeder who will 1. have good communication skills 2. will sell to me even though I am listed as living in Ottawa though I'm not and haven't for a month now. 

Me and my boyfriend are extremely devastated, even though we aren't sure if this woman we're dealing with is just not checking her email for days and days at a time, or if she is silently rejecting us.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although technically hedgehogs are illegal in Ottawa, they only enforce selling and breeding. They do not bother pet owners unless there is abuse or neglect. I sold babies to numerous people in Ottawa. 

Selling babies on kijiji is often a breeder to avoid. A good reputable breeder does not have to resort to kijiji.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I know, there is no reputable breeder in Montreal (I live in Montreal). At any rate, I'm sorry about what you went through  I know that there is a breeder in the Quebec area who is reputable (life against WHS, etc), but I believe she lives rather far away (I think it's about a 2-3 hour drive from Montreal)... and I did not have the best experience with the breeder in terms of communication (she became very rude when I said that I wanted to wait for another baby, and not get the one she had available). Also, you have to be willing to drive out there if you want a baby from her. The breeder is called Elevage Passion Herrisson. You could try contacting them


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

That's so weird that IS the breeder I'm in contact with. I email her and I dont hear anything for like a week, and I'm asking about how I should be paying her. If it's through paypal I need to set up an account and get everything organized, and right now I'm at the point where I'm unsure if she will actually be selling to me. 

We'll see though.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Literally just got a message from her, right after I posted that. 

So far so good then, time to call the hubby. I'm worried about him lol, I think he might cry from happiness lol must be his time of the month


----------

